# I need a Motor rebuilder in Los Angeles



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Pbk said:


> Hi guys I need help finding a real good, better yet Exelent motor rebuilder.
> Thanks in advance for your help


Go to http://www.easa.com/ Search for "Los Angeles". There will be a list of member shops in the city. Call or visit them with your needs.

If it a forklift motor, you could also try forklift repair shops. They may know of specialty motor rebuilders or handle it for you.


----------

